# need transport of personal items to Zihuatanejo



## Barbarita (May 28, 2011)

Any moble travelers willing to take several boxes (unsealed) of personal items to Zihuatanejo,Mx.? Willing to help with gas expences.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

People crossing the border are only entitled to bring their own personal stuff, not transport for others. You would be asking them to lie and pretend that your stuff belonged to them. Yes, folks do bring an item or two for friends, but asking someone to bring several cartons is asking a lot.
UPS and FedEX can provide the service you need.


----------



## Barbarita (May 28, 2011)

*transporting items to Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> People crossing the border are only entitled to bring their own personal stuff, not transport for others. You would be asking them to lie and pretend that your stuff belonged to them. Yes, folks do bring an item or two for friends, but asking someone to bring several cartons is asking a lot.
> UPS and FedEX can provide the service you need.


Gracis, Will contact UPS & FedEX


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Barbarita said:


> Gracis, Will contact UPS & FedEX


Also include DHL in that list...I've usually found them to be faster at delivery and a slightly better price.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

kazslo said:


> Also include DHL in that list...I've usually found them to be faster at delivery and a slightly better price.


I wanted to send a 1 page letter in a standard envelope from British Columbia to Mexico City, and DHL wanted $63.

Those few cardboard boxes would have to contain gold bars to make it worthwhile using one of the couriers listed.


----------

